# El Lobo on the Side



## AJW

El Lobo on the side









I made this over a month ago, and have been using it and making small modifications, till now I am sure it is worth more than a look.

















It is designed for side shooting, in the Bill Hays style, with the bands coming around the outside, shooting TTF's.









I have tried 107's on it and it worked fine, but it really shines with TBG, 7/8" x 7".

















It's comfortable to shoot, consistent and accurate.

















View attachment El Lobo.pdf


It's very late and I must be punch drunk to leave this long to thank Gopher for providing the Cad drawings. He offered, and gave his time freely to help another slingshot screwball and ultimately everyone who wants to make this frame. The drawing makes it so much easier and improves the end product. Thanks Gopher.

Thanks for having a look ............ Al


----------



## Blue Danube

Well Done, what a gorgeous design and almost enough made for one every day of the week!


----------



## Danny0663

Thats one heck of a design, Frame itself looks flawless in the photo's.

Looks like i'll get by jigsaw out for this one.









Thanks for sharing AJ


----------



## AJW

Thanks guys for the comments, I hope everyone in the forum makes one.

Al


----------



## Blue Danube

I will cut one this week, promise!


----------



## AJW

Forgot to mention, the design works better for me if I use a 1" board. I have found anything less doesn't feel as good in your hand.

Al


----------



## Hrawk

What a great design!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## AJW

Redundant I edited my previous posting.


----------



## e~shot

Wow, I like it. thanks for sharing.


----------



## mckee

Great design!


----------



## Dayhiker

The ones you made are top shelf, Al. Thanks for the design, it's printed and in my to-do pile.


----------



## RedRubber

I really like it. I have some teak, I hope its strong enough for 2 tapered bands per side!

RR


----------



## ezshot

Thank you it's a very nice design.


----------



## AJW

Thanks guys for the positive feed back, glad you like it.

Al


----------



## DF in NY

Note to self: learn how to shoot "on the side" so I can make one of these!!

Very elegant design, love the wood as well.

DF in NY


----------



## Aras

What's the finish?


----------



## AJW

Sorry for the delay in getting back to you, didn't realize there was another reply on page two, now don't I feel like a silly goose.

I'm going from memory on some of these, so please excuse any glaring errors.

The first one is finished in a satin varnish.
The 2nd one, the black walnut frame at that point has coat of linseed oil.
The same frame on the black desk top has a final finish of three coats of Tree Wax (for floors). This wax has a great feel to it.
The last one made of coco bolo has been finished with poly urethane.

We are just coming to the end of our wet season and I have had a problem with high humidity. I started to check it about three weeks ago and it has generally been sitting around 98%. It has hit 100% and been as low as 83%. Oils that will, on the first coat be dry enough to take a second application in a few hours, have taken two to three days. Poly urethane, can be tacky after 4 days. Some of these finishes advise in the instructions not to use it in humidity over 80%, which I of course read as a last resort.

I built a drying box, with a light bulb in it, and it has been a great help cutting the long drying times in half. I tend to want to avoid varnish and poly and stay with an oil finish. Any tips, hints or advise will be welcomed, even if it's " follow the directions".


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Eat your hearts out, guys. While I was in the hospital with a nasty tropical infection last week, Al brought me one of these, strapped with TB Gold, to cheer me up. It worked, I cheered up. Beautiful work, the pictures don't do it justice.


----------



## LVO

Is there a difference or a reason that folks shoot with bands running outside the forks instead of running on the inside of the forks? Just wondering if "bad" things happen or if accuracy and/or power are decreased? 
I appreciate everyone's help,
Larry


----------



## AJW

This is Bill Hays' clip on side shooting: 




The best person to answer your question is Bill Hays, who has championed and popularized side shooting. The primary points he makes for his shooting success are:

The slingshot should be designed specifically for side shooting, a part of this design, includes having the bands come around the out side. They can now be lined up, one over the other to give the shooter,a gun barrel type of aiming platform, for a true vertical line on the target. This leave the elevation as the only aiming left.

Jack Koehler built this feature into both of his very accurate shooters, the Flat Cat and the King Cat. My first slingshot was a Flat Cat, which I think is as good a shooter as you can find. It was a natural progression to shoot "just like Bill" without the fantastic results. I have only shot over the top a couple of times and found it awkward to say the least, having to line up both the vertical and horizontal planes at once.

So, my answer to your question would be the bands going around the outside provide a vertical aiming plane that puts you on line with the target leaving your full attention to elevation. Aiming is easier and I'm certain it has allowed me to improve my shooting faster than any other style could have. I designed the El Lobo specifically for side shooting and it is living up to all my expectations. I hope you like it too.


----------



## LVO

thanks for the replay, Al. Next week will show pics of my first try at the El Lobo design.


----------



## Daniel J

oh my god! i have to make one of these. i never shot through the forks before.


----------



## Scrambler84

It's a great design how do the bands attach to this style . 
yea it's really cool looking . Later Scrambler 84


----------



## AJW

Scrambler, they are tied on the same way you would tie an over the top set of bands, only the tie on this frame is on the side and the band comes around the outside and shoots through the forks (TTF). It is designed to shoot sideways. One of the pictures shows the bands going behind the forks and you can see the rubber tying it on, in the slot.


----------



## newconvert

beautiful work AJW


----------



## joe pepper

Wow just love your side shooter side shooting is the way to go if you want to keep scoring high i shoot a target bow and you shoot that the same has you and bill hays shoot your slingshot your slingshot will be the first i have ever made and cannot wait to try it out thanks for sharing joe pepper


----------



## treefork

What did you use to cut the attachment grooves? Looks beautiful!


----------



## crypter27

Great desighn,it looks wonderful!


----------



## Karok01

Well, I downloaded the pdf, I'll be sure to post it when I get around to making this one!


----------



## The Gopher

Great work, glad i could help with the drawings.


----------



## Henrygamer

My El lobo, its great, one of the best designs I have seen, it is crazy accurate, which is amazing because I shoot rocks. Out of all the slingshots I made this is my favorite, it is made from King starboard polymer.









Thanks 
Henry


----------



## AhnkoChee

Excellent design, I'm gonna try and make one from Trex deck board. Thank you!


----------



## ezshot

Thank you when I see your work it gives me inspiration. Now getting to make one like that is another story. They are really nice THANKS.

Tom


----------



## LVO

When made with composite it is awesome! Well, it's awesome anyhow!


----------



## bigron

very nice shooter great design :wave:


----------



## wkhybo

Thanks for sharing


----------



## frailuco

Thanks for sharing your pdf with very few others who share


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Looks really good! Thanks for the Template. Its now on my list to make.


----------



## JUSTJOB

Thanks for the design!


----------

